# Mineralize skinfinish dupe?



## madkitty (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen any good dupes out there for the Mac MSF's? I know Revlon do 2 but wondered if anyone else did?


----------



## Junkie (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_Has anyone seen any good dupes out there for the Mac MSF's? I know Revlon do 2 but wondered if anyone else did?_

 
Apparently, NYC did some awhile back - but they were LE (I think) and when I searched online or ebay to buy, I couldn't find them.

NYC Chroma Faceglow in Moonstone (Petticoat dupe) and Sunstone (mixture of So Ceylon & Light Flush).

My Makeup Blog: makeup, skin care and beyond: NYC Chroma Face Glow: Glow like J.Lo

I found this useful - I think there's another thread about it too.


And then I found this, Prestige Skin Loving Minerals Bronzing Powder in Pure Shimmer - on another blog here: 

http://www.wellsphere.com/skin-beaut...-powder/568554


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes!! PF's organic line has a pressed powder that leaves a satin finish


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 12, 2010)

Theres tons of baked products that msfs lovers would also love. Laura Geller blushes for example.


----------



## LorraineER (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrjrr* 

 
_Theres tons of baked products that msfs lovers would also love. Laura Geller blushes for example._

 
I love Laura Gellar's Blush N Brighten. It's so easy to build up and it really gives you that "glow" minus actual sparkle. I am such a fan!


----------

